# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Valkeakosken paikallis- ja seutuliikenne

## kuukanko

Valkeakosken kaupunginhallitus päätti 20.6. järjestää 1.6.2019 alkaen kaupungin sisäisen joukkoliikenteen palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaisesti sekä esittää toimivaltaiselle viranomaiselle Pirkanmaan ELY-keskukselle Valkeakosken ja Tampereen välisen joukkoliikenteen kilpailuttamista ja järjestämistä yhteistyössä palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaisesti. Käytännössä myös Valkeakosken sisäinen liikenne kilpailutettaisiin, esityslistalla ehdotetaan että jopa samassa kilpailussa Tampereelle suuntautuvan liikenteen kanssa.

Esityslistatekstissä toivotaan, että Valkeakoski liittyisi Nyssen lippujärjestelmään liikenteen kilpailuttamisen yhteydessä.

Kaupunginhallituksen päätös

----------


## deepthroat

Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne lautakunnan viimeisimpään kokoukseen oil tuotu päätösesitys Valkeakosken Liikenteen sulkemisesta ulos Nysse- lippujärjestelmästä sopimusrikkomuksen vuoksi. Valkeakosken Liikenne lopetti useita vuoroja Tampereen - Valkeakosken sekä Lempäälän väliltä ilmoittamatta lopetuksista ja reittimuutoksista sopimuksessa ollutta 6 kk määräaikaa huomattavasti lyhyemmässä ajassa JOLI:lle. Asia jäi vielä toistaiseksi, eli seuraavaan kokoukseen pöydälle.

----------


## make228

Mites käy nykyisten liikennesopimuksien laita kun ovat melkein 10 vuotta vielä voimassa?

----------


## kuukanko

Koko liikenteen kattava kilpailutus on nyt alkanut. Liikenne kilpailutetaan yhtenä kohteena. Hankintayksikkönä on Pirkanmaan ELY-keskus.

Kohteeseen kuuluvat linjat 51 (Tampere - Valkeakoski, 5 autoa), 53 (Valkeakoski - Lempäälä, 1 auto) ja Valkeakosken paikallisliikenne (4 autoa).

Sopimuskausi on 07.06.2021 - 31.05.2026 + 3 vuoden optio. Lippujärjestelmänä käytetään Nyssen lippujärjestelmää ja ansaintamallina on bruttomalli. Vertailuperusteena on pelkkä hinta.

Yhteiset kalustovaatimukset kohteessa ovat:
päästötaso Euro 5, paitsi linjan 51 kahdella eniten ajavalla autolla Euro 6autojen väritys saa olla liikennöitsijän oman brändin mukainen, mutta yhtenäinen. Keulassa on oltava Nysse-logo samassa paikassa kuin Nyssen tilaajavärityksessämaksimi-ikä on 14 vuotta, vara-autojen osalta 17 vuotta
Linjoilla 51 ja 53 on lisäksi seuraavat kalustovaatimukset:
vähintään 50 istumapaikkaaovet vähintään 110 tai 101katsastettu 100 km/h nopeudelletavaratila, johon mahtuu lastenrattaat ja polkypyörät
Valkeakosken paikallisliikenteessä kaikissa busseissa on oltava vähintään 25 istumapaikkaa. Kolmessa bussissa on lisäksi kokonaispaikkaluvun oltava vähintään 50.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 16.9.

----------


## Hape

Koskeeko Nysseen liittyminen myös Valkeakosken sisäisiä linjoja vaaiko pelkästään linjoja Valkeakoskelta Nysse-alueelle?

----------


## Eppu

Saas nähdä löytyykö tähän kohteeseen paikallisen liikennöitsijän lisäksi muita kiinnostuneita. Jos löytyy niin ei ainakaan helpolla varmaan irtoa voitto kaupungin ulkopuolisille firmoille.
Jännä tuo paikkuri kun käytännössä tarvitaan 4 teliautoa ja 1 lyhyempi tai midi. Ja teliautotkin kuljettanee lähinnä koululapsia.

----------


## killerpop

> Jännä tuo paikkuri kun käytännössä tarvitaan 4 teliautoa ja 1 lyhyempi tai midi. Ja teliautotkin kuljettanee lähinnä koululapsia.


Ei tarvita ainuttakaan teliautoa. Ja paikallisliikenteeseen lasketaan siis sisäiset Metsäkansan ja Uskilan vuorotkin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Koskeeko Nysseen liittyminen myös Valkeakosken sisäisiä linjoja vaaiko pelkästään linjoja Valkeakoskelta Nysse-alueelle?


Ymmärtäisin näin, sillä kuukankon viestin perusteella vuoroilla on käytössä Nyssen lippujärjestelmä ja kaikkiin autoihin vaaditaan Nysse-logo.

----------


## bussifriikki

> autojen väritys saa olla liikennöitsijän oman brändin mukainen, mutta yhtenäinen. Keulassa on oltava Nysse-logo samassa paikassa kuin Nyssen tilaajavärityksessä


Miksei tilaajaväritystä edellytetä?

----------


## rane

> Miksei tilaajaväritystä edellytetä?



Eihän ELY-keskuksilla taida muuallakaan olla "tilaajaväritystä".

----------


## kuukanko

Poikkeuksena sääntöön tulee mieleen Varsinais-Suomen ELY:n hankkima Paimion liikenne, jossa ELY vaatii Fölin tilaajaväritystä. Se on kuitenkin tosiaan poikkeus: Varsinais-Suomen ELY:kään ei vaadi Fölin tilaajaväritystä muissa kohteissa, joissa Fölin liput käyvät Föli-alueella (esim. Maskun tai Auran suunnan linjat).

----------


## make228

Eikös esim linja 85 Tampere - Virrat ole myös osa elyn kilpailuttamaa liikennettä? Vai Nyssen?

----------


## Waltsu

> Poikkeuksena sääntöön tulee mieleen Varsinais-Suomen ELY:n hankkima Paimion liikenne, jossa ELY vaatii Fölin tilaajaväritystä. Se on kuitenkin tosiaan poikkeus: Varsinais-Suomen ELY:kään ei vaadi Fölin tilaajaväritystä muissa kohteissa, joissa Fölin liput käyvät Föli-alueella (esim. Maskun tai Auran suunnan linjat).


Paimion ja Paraisten suunnat ovat ELYn ja Fölin yhteishankintoja, joten Föli pääsee sanelemaan väritystä. Auran 413 on ELYn hankkima ja siten vapaasti väritettävä, mutta siinä kelpaa Föli-liput.

Sen sijaan ELYn hankkima Maskun suunta (linjat 117-119) ei kelpuuta Fölin lippuja lainkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutuksen voitti Vekka Group.

Tarjoajien kokonaishinnat:
Vekka Group 1198659,34 eLänsilinjat 1264833,1576 eValkeakosken Liikenne 1275308,32 eLehdon Liikenne 1314663,7592 ePirkanmaan Tilausliikenne 1617017,89 e

----------


## Eppu

Tulos ei ole kovinkaan iloinen paikallisen firman näkökulmasta, kun sille jää käteen vain muruja (vlk-pälkäne, vkl-akaa-urjala ja vlk-hämeenlinna - vuorot). Hieman yllätti, ja sitäkin enemmän se seikka että se jäi kisassa vasta kolmanneksi.

----------


## bussitietäjä

10.6.
Vekka 310 / 65A (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE)

----------


## nickr

Valkeakoskella ollessani näin Alppikadun pysäkillä linjakylteissä linjan "68 Koulukampus". Toisen puolen pysäkkiä en ehtinyt näkemään, joten jäin ihmettelemään, että mikä linja tämä 68 on? Nyssen sivuilla olevien linjojen lisäksi en löytänyt tietoa muuta kuin linjoista 66 Metsäkansaan ja 69 Toijalaan, 68:sta en löytänyt mitään.

En myöskään löytänyt näille linjoille talviaikatauluja. Nyssen reittioppaasta löytyy linjojen 60, 63, 64, 65 ja 67 aikataulut, mutta loppuja ei löydy mistään (tai sitten edellisiä tulostettavana versiona). Valkeakosken kaupungin sivuilla ohjataan Nyssen sivuille, jossa taas on linkki Valkeakosken Liikenteen "Sivua ei löytynyt" -sivulle. 🤔

----------


## killerpop

> Valkeakoskella ollessani näin Alppikadun pysäkillä linjakylteissä linjan "68 Koulukampus". Toisen puolen pysäkkiä en ehtinyt näkemään, joten jäin ihmettelemään, että mikä linja tämä 68 on? Nyssen sivuilla olevien linjojen lisäksi en löytänyt tietoa muuta kuin linjoista 66 Metsäkansaan ja 69 Toijalaan, 68:sta en löytänyt mitään.
> 🤔


Pälkäne/Uskila-Valkeakoski ymmärtääkseni ja tolkuton määrä kirjainvariaatioita

----------


## eemeli113

> Pälkäne/Uskila-Valkeakoski ymmärtääkseni ja tolkuton määrä kirjainvariaatioita


Ideana 68:ssa on se, että Pälkäneen, Uskilan ja Hämeenlinnan vuorot kulkevat kaikki samaa reittiä pitkin Uskilaan saakka. Osa vuoroista jatkaa Pälkäneentietä Pälkäneelle, muut vuorot Uskilan kääntöpaikalle Hattulan ja Valkeakosken rajalle Laitikkala tienhaaraan. Sieltä pari vuoroa päivässä jatkuu vielä 640:nä Hämeenlinnaan.

Mielenkiintoista nähdä Hämeenlinnan vuorojen linjakilvitys. Molemmat numerot täytyisi jotenkin saada sinne mahtumaan. Odotan kyllä näkeväni samaa tyyliä, mitä aikoinaan Nyssen linjalla 58 sovellettiin: https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuva...le_BPH-639.jpg

Valkeakoski-Hämeenlinnan kilvitys menisi siis jotenkin näin:


```
68H   Uskila
640 HÄMEENLINNA
```

----------


## killerpop

> Ideana 68:ssa on se, että Pälkäneen, Uskilan ja Hämeenlinnan vuorot kulkevat kaikki samaa reittiä pitkin Uskilaan saakka. Osa vuoroista jatkaa Pälkäneentietä Pälkäneelle, muut vuorot Uskilan kääntöpaikalle Hattulan ja Valkeakosken rajalle Laitikkala tienhaaraan. Sieltä pari vuoroa päivässä jatkuu vielä 640:nä Hämeenlinnaan.


Menispä mutta kun ei mene, ainakaan ELYn paperien mukaan. Mikään vuoro ei esim poikkea  Valkeakosken linja-autoaseman laiturikentällä, vaikka sinne ilmeisesti kakkoslaituriin on tuotu pysäkkimerkki, jossa tuo 68 on mainittu. Osa käyttää Apiankadun pysäkkejä, osa taas sitten Sääksmäentien kirjaston kohdalla olevaa pysäkkiparia.

Reittivariaatioita tais olla ainaki kirjaimilla A-E. Ja reittivariaatiot taitaa tulla siitä, että onko tarvetta ajaa Naakan koulun kautta, jotkut vuorot jättävät myös Tyryn koulun kautta ajamatta.

----------

